# Name that motor! (Hyster Forklift)



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

thetod said:


> I've got a challange, and I'm more hoping to get lucky as I know it is asking a lot.
> I got a call about a guy selling an old Hyster forklift with a 4000lb lifting capacity. I got stoked and went out to have a look at it with the hopes of determining if the motor would be suitable for a small truck conversion I am planning. I have never looked at forklift motors so I didn't really know what I was looking at but I was hoping to find some sort of nameplate that I could look up online. Unfortunately the motor is pretty crusty and crawling around on the floor and digging down through the access panel I could not find any sort of identification on the motor.
> I measured the OD to be between 9 and 10 inches. The only identifying sticker on the forklift is pretty worn but it looks like the model number is D30A8 (the first letter could be wrong).
> The guy wants $500 for the forklift and said it was working perfectly before he left it sitting for a couple of years (and now the batteries are shot).
> Can anyone identify the motor from the pictures I was able to get (sliding the camera underneath on the floor) or have an opinion if it would be a suitable EV motor? Any help is appreciated!


Pretty tough to ID that motor. I'm no motor expert, but my motor came out of a 4000 lb hyster lift truck. It is 9" diameter by about 17" long. It had a brake on the back like yours does. I have a couple of pics. Perhaps they will help you. Oh yes, mine is a GE motor and supposedly well suited for an EV conversion.

One pic in the truck dirty, in the truck clean, and after rebuild.

Cheers.


----------



## thetod (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply DIY. Looks like a great rebuild, the motor looks great in the last pic. The dimensions of the motor in the forklift I'm looking at look similar to yours but I would say it is a different motor. What sort of EV are you using your motor for?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

thetod said:


> Thanks for the reply DIY. Looks like a great rebuild, the motor looks great in the last pic. The dimensions of the motor in the forklift I'm looking at look similar to yours but I would say it is a different motor. What sort of EV are you using your motor for?


My motor has a Hyster part number of 368579. I'm converting a Mazda pickup. My thread is called "Good OHM'n" if u wanna have a look.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/good-ohmn-here-we-go-23492.html


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

DIYguy. Your motor looks from a Hyster E30XL.

thetod. The motor in your pics is different then DIYguys but should be more then fine for an EV. $500 might be a bit much though. I paid $100 for mine. Don't forget you want to rebuild the motor before use so add that to your cost.


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Besides the motor, you also would get a complete Hydraulic system, and use it for raising the bed for battery access. Should have an electric power pack separate from the drive motor. Should be heavy gauge copper cables. Sell the forks for a good price, scrap the rest.


----------



## Forklift Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi thetod

It looks like the Hyster model # should be E 30 AS, which stands for Electric, 3000 lb, A model, S for power steering. From what i see of the spec plate, it looks like the last letter of the serial # is "T", which would be 1971, they used the same letter designation as the automobile industry. You can also find the frame # on the right side of the truck, on top of the side rail, beside the battery compartment ( you may have to open the battery door ) usually 3 to 6" from the back of the truck.

As for the drive motor, it will be a G.E, 36/48 Volt, with a spline drive that goes into a small gear ( approx 3 " ) and has a retainer nut and cotter pin to hold it onto the armature shaft. The gear should be eazy to make into a transmission adaptor. I can look up the part numbers for the motor and brushes at the shop tommorrow.

Brad.


----------



## Forklift Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

If the serial # ends in " T " it is a 1973, i looked it up at the shop today. As for the part no#s, the Hyster no#s are as follows

Before s# A108A 2744 ( 2744 being the serial no # )

Motor Part # 189734
Brush # 188390 x 4 brushes
Brush Spring # 188389 x 8 springs

Drive Gear # 186983

Armature Shaft Nut 
that holds the gear
onto the shaft, with
a cotter pin retainer
Part # 31262 ( castle nut, 1 1/4" UNF )


----------



## MOLEK (Jun 11, 2009)

Someone knows of a fault-41 in an electrical hoist hyster mod e60xm-33, system ev100


----------



## blainerf (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re:new guy on the block needs motor info*

hello out there
I just found and registered myself on this site looks like you guys have all the info I need
Just acquired a hyster mod#E50B and I'mjust looking for some motor spec's
and a good place to get a variable rate controller
I believe my current controller is only a 2 speed or that is what it seems to work like
any help is appreciated
also the serial # is B108T01575Z


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: new guy on the block needs motor info*



blainerf said:


> hello out there
> I just found and registered myself on this site looks like you guys have all the info I need
> Just acquired a hyster mod#E50B and I'mjust looking for some motor spec's
> and a good place to get a variable rate controller
> ...


Welcome Blainerf. I live just down the road from you... New Dundee...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: new guy on the block needs motor info*

The 9" motor is a GE motor. Good motors for EV's. If you want to advance you must do some extra work but they are good to 96 volts with out advancing. After some driving I think that maybe even at 96 volts it should be advanced. One of my motors is advanced and the one in my Ghia is not. I plan on installing my other motor as soon as I get the flywheel installed without any wobble. 

Pete


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

to *Forklift Guy* - can you help identify mine?
came off ~4000 pounts forklift and is 9 inch diameter also.

i also have tags from forklift itself - would it help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

It does look like a Hyster but that end plate for the drive end is not the most suitable for your conversion. If you can get a different end plate that will give full support around the motor so it will not be stressed it would be a good thing. If not you may want a different candidate for your drive motor. Looks pretty darn big! 


Pete


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

well, while i'd like to learn more about motor- my car is on the road, and components feel happy together.
Unless you plan to leave motor hanging on tranny - i don't see a problem with smaller contact area. Check my build thread for details.


But I would still appreciate data on motor, if anyone has some Hyster spec book.


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

I too need some help. I have a eaton electric motor, type95b,motor #7219720-01,serial#5578. I picked it up at a local wrecker when I was looking for some batteries for my wind turbine.I thought if I am charging batteries then I could charge some in a EV .I did try to get the ev1 controller to work with out success.I posted in another thread about my problem but can not get the 1a contactor to pull in .SO i would like to buy a Kelly controller and scrap the ev1. what I need to know is some info on this motor,like is it a shunt /sepex or series .I have pictures attached.thank you.


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

oh here is my wind turbine to charge batteries. a little off topic lol.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

painter007 said:


> I posted in another thread about my problem but can not get the 1a contactor to pull in .SO i would like to buy a Kelly controller and scrap the ev1. what I need to know is some info on this motor,like is it a shunt /sepex or series .I have pictures attached.thank you.


Hi paint,

If it is the motor which was used with the EV1 (with 1A) then it is series wound. It also looks like it because of the large gauge cables connected to the field terminals. But that is just a guess from the pictures.

Regards,

major


----------



## Forklift Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Painter007

I can probably help with your 1A problem. I looked for your other post concerning the high speed problem, but i couldn't find it. Can you tell me if it uses contact drivers to control the contactor ? What type of EV1 card do you have ? on the side of the card, it should be labled 1E3 OR 1H3, or something similar to that. I can dig up the troubleshooting if it will help.

Brad
Forklift Guy


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for the reply.it's not really a high speed problem but i can't get the motor to run unless i jumper the driver at#41 and then it goes full speed. yes it has contact drivers that i tried 4 different one with no luck. you can search all post by painter007 to see my story .lol.I will look at the card in the ev1 tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi Brad. the info on my ev1 is 
oscillator asm. TM 
1C36450SC 5H9 LP R09 
24-84 VOLS DC
this came from a Yale model #erc040ban48st077,,serial#n394786,type E ,batt.type EO,volts 48.
I am in the process of buying some good batteries ,the 4 car batt. do not work to well. I hope this will help. thanks


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

h**p://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=141039#post141039 hey Brad . this the thread that has some pics.I hope. the tt is missing in http. i don't know if we can have live links here.


----------



## monkey (Oct 8, 2012)

hello people
i have recently bought a yale electric dc forklift motor, i just have a few questions:
-is this a good motor
-how do i connect the 4 power connections 
-what controller should i use
- what is the dimension of the shaft(gears)
thanks


----------

